# Antique Woodworking Bench



## stropper (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My name is Sean and I'm new to this site and new to woodworking, I found this antique woodworking bench on Craigslist and couldn't pass it up. It's a J. Niederer Co. Bench, does anyone know anything about this particular woodworking bench? My plan is to restore it… I would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That will be a beautiful bench when you're finished with it. It seems to be in good shape. Congratulations and welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one cool old bench. You Done Good! Like folks always say, "If only it could talk, what stories it would have."


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome and welcome to LJ's!


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I seen that in my lurking around too and I like it, lots of storage. Had already built mine before I seen it though. Keep us updated with some pics as you go. Welcome to the CRAZINESS!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Gorgeous. The bench dog hole inserts - are they for a shoe maker or sheet metal guy? Someone on here recently posted a Christianson bench they got from their grandfather and most of the comments involved planing it or taking a belt sander to it. I trust you have more sense that to do that with a valuable piece. Cheers!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean, I'd just clean that puppy, oil it lightly, and use the heck out of it.
What a great find.
Welcome to LJ, and show us some pics when you've got the bench cleaned.
Bill


----------

